# Newbie Here!



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Hey, I'm new to this board. I just bought a 2003 Maxima, March 11th. And its an awesome car, also my first car. Runs smoothly, maybe too smoothly. lol Still learning how to drive, and its a pain in the arse so far, but can't wait until I can actually drive well.  But hell who in Atlanta drives good!? Just today going home down Roswell Road there we're 4 cars , 2 down the road and the other 2 a few feet away, both were hit in the bumper. But thanks for reading this, and hope to stay here for a long time


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn. You have a new Max. and it is your first car, or first _new_ car?


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

walcom amigo......


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

Its my first car "ever" lol  thanks for the welcoming


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Welcome! must be nice. That's what my wife wants. don't tell her.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

:cheers: WELCOME nice 03' max wish i could have one im stuck with a 89' have fun drivin it :thumbup:


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

You should've got an older car to learn how to drive with. That way you could beat on it more, and make mistakes on an already broken in car. That's alot of horses for someone to be dealing with out the gate!!! Anyway, its all good yo!!! Good 4 you! I have an '02 and these babies pull!!!!!
Be careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A new Max for a 1st car? Were you left a hefty inherritance from a wealthy uncle or some shit????


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Yep they do pull lol, its like u put ur foot on the gas and you get pushed back into the seat! But yeah I hear what you're sayin about getting one thats already broken in, since I fuc*in scratched the damn rim when this guy from the other side started drivin into my lane and not even noticing, and the natural thing for me to do was push the acceleration and he was doing the samething too so I swirved so as to not hit him and I hit the damn curb! ah! But nothing more than that...oh and nope we're actually poor now, especially with the economy the way it is now so we're makin less $$ than we did before! So anyone feel like giving a girl a job e-mail/IM me lol.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Don't feel bad luv, I'm a good driver and still scrape the curbs from time to time!!! Its all good yo!!! I hear you though, my payments are killin me, ya heard!!!
By the way, my job is hiring, do you like video games????


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

lol thanks for the reassurance! But about the job, I'm in Atlanta though! But yeah I love video games haha, you sound like you have a fun job.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

You're gonna be disappointed. Not that you have a maxima, but that everycar you ever buy after it will not be as nice! 

David


----------

